# Purina ONE SmartBlend Lamb & Rice Formula



## Sue3 (Aug 14, 2010)

This new Purina Smart Blend make my dogs throw up.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

With corn gluten meal, whole grain corn, poultry by-product meal, animal fat,soy flakes, soybean meal, glycerin, animal digest AS THE MAIN INGREDIENTS, IT MAKES ME SICK TO MY STOMACH ANYONE WOULD FEED THIS POISON TO THEIR DOGS. Then throw in a true poison, menadione sodium bisulfite complex. Honestly, this is one of the worst dog foods produced today.


----------



## Kimberly1 (Aug 20, 2010)

My JRT dog is in the hospital because of Purina ONE and the New formula. 

My dog has been eating Purina ONE for years as long as I can remember and my dog is 9 years old. 

The last bag I bought I noticed they made the meat chunks bigger too. I didn't think anything of it. She loved the new formula, but I noticed she would pick the big chunks of meat to eat and wouldn't really eat the little kibbles. 

After a week or so, she started to itch really bad. She got a yeast infection in her ears, I started to notice red spots on her body, and her skin was sensitive. Every time I would go to rub her back she would scrunch up her back like it irritated her and itched when I touched it. I started to Google Purina ONE and found someone else having the same issue's with this New Formula. 

As soon as I realized my dog was having a bag reaction to the New Formula, I stopped feeding it to her. I took her to the vet and they gave me some meds. for her infection's and to help with her itching. Today I had to take my dog to the Vet because she vomited 5 times and it was black with a little blood. I called the vet and they told me to bring her in right away. She is being treated for dehydration and put on iv fluids and they are giving her something to treat her stomach. They are keeping her overnight, hopefully I can bring her home tomorrow. 

I called Purina ONE and spoke with someone there today. He told me that they did indeed change the Formula, in a few of their products. Purina ONE Lamb & Rice formula was one of them that they changed and that is what I buy my dog. I asked them why they changed it. He said they are always trying to improve their products or some spill like that. He also said that they are trying to make the food taste better. So that more dogs will like it.. Basically they are trying to have the best product out there that dogs will love to eat so more people to buy their dog food. 

I told him my story and wanted to let them know how their change in the formula has affected my dog in a negative way and told them she is in the hospital and it all started with her eating the New formula. I'm worried that other dogs are having the same issue's and don't want other dogs to get sick like my dog did. 

If this has happen to your dog, or you dog is having a bad reaction to the New Purina ONE formula. Your dog could be having the same issue as my dog. 

Please contact Purina and let them know. Email or call them. They think that this was an improvement, and I wish that they never changed the food. My dog probably wouldn't be in the hospital right now. 

Thank you for reading my story. 

Sincerely,
Kimberly


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Kimberly, LOOK AT THE INGREDIENTS OF THIS PRODUCT. If you haven't learned your lesson their is ""NO"" help for you. If you feed purnia, you might as well be feeding your dog rat poison. Purnia, could care "less" about you, your dog or anything else about America. The ONLY thing they care about is making money!!!!!! FIGURE IT OUT,, DO SOME READING!!!This lady is pretty mellow about how she says it, but I am NOT and if there is JUST ONE of these ingredients in your food you should not be feeding it to your dog....


http://www.dogfoodproject.com/index.php?page=badingredients


----------



## Jasmine1 (Aug 21, 2010)

Kimberly~My two dogs(ages 1yr 8mons & 1yr 7mons) have been eating Purina One lamb and rice for the past 6 mons,and since the new formula came out they have both developed rashes on belly,face,paws-been vomiting regular and had inconstant,runny stools.They too eat pick the meat chunks out.I'm getting them off it right away and switching to the healthiest food i can find.I'm calling Purina immediately to make them aware of what they have done to my babies.


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

Jasmine-when you go looking for the "healthiest food you can find" I hope your not looking in the grocery store/Walmart.....because you won't find ANYTHING healthy there.You will have to go to an independently owned pet store or feed store.Good brands to look for are Fromm,Merrick,Champion.Budget picks-Fromm gold,Merrick's whole earth farms,Taste of the Wild,Costco's kirkland signature.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

I am very frustrated with you people who can't read or REFUSE to read. IF YOU FEED A purnia PRODUCT YOU DON'T LOVE YOUR DOG,, BECAUSE IF YOU LOVED YOUR DOGS YOU WOULD NOT FEED THEM POISON AND purnia AND purnia IS A POISON.


----------



## John11 (Aug 24, 2010)

I have had a similar experience with the new purina 1 lamb & rice ..my dogs health has declined from the day she started eating eat, vomiting, seizures, limp. After some research we quickly learned how BAD it is and switched to TOTW and Kirklands. I hope my dog forgives me for not checking into this sooner.Costco was happy to exchange the purina for their brand


----------



## Melissa6 (Aug 26, 2010)

I'm so sorry your dogs had bad reactions too! I've been feeding my dog purina one lamb and rice for 4 years- after she had an allergy to her puppy food. Since they changed their brand she's been itching like crazy. I called Purina for a refund and they said its in the mail!!! She's eating rice/egg/hamburger mixture right now and I'm trying to find a good food for her. I've heard good things about a couple brands and will be looking into them tonight so she can get back on dog food. NEVER will I feed my animals Purina again!!


----------



## samantha1 (Aug 29, 2010)

sorry for your guys dog...my dog had the same reactions with the itching and throwing up...we had to take him to the vet...  why would they do this to our animals!!!! there harmless!!!!!


----------



## Rachel3 (Aug 29, 2010)

Thank you all so much for posting your stories! My five year old Boston Terrier, Chester, has also been itching like mad. I noticed several rash areas on his belly and thought it might be the detergent I recently switched to, but have been suspecting his food for a while (his symptoms had escalated in severity when Purina changed their formula and put in these ridiculous chunks of well, i don't even want to know what). Your descriptions of the symptoms your animals are experiencing (minus the vomiting - he has yet to do that) are right on the money. Going out today to a feed/supply store to find one of the brands mentioned above. Again, thank you thank you thank you! My 'kid' is worth whatever REAL dog food costs  

Also going to contact Purina and give them a piece of my mind. Thanks!


----------



## Michele_Henry (Sep 1, 2010)

A month ago my dog started throwing up and we assumed it was a sock, which she is known to consume. $576 later we find no sock, nothing but dog food in there and she is sent home with a prescription dog food and Pepcid AC 10mg. Yesterday after eating out of the same bag for 2 days, my daughter's dog, also a German Shorthaired Pointer starts throwing up, same look to the vomit. What is going on with this dog food? We've used it for years with no problem but this bag had different irregularly shaped bits of food and I am concerned. PLEASE ADVISE! It was purchased from Wegmans in Dewitt, N.Y. If you would like to reimburse me for the vet bill, that would be very nice!
Michele Henry
Chittenango, N.Y.


----------



## Kimberly1 (Aug 20, 2010)

@Jess I did not know that Purina was Poison. Please don't talk down to us like were all idiots for feeding our dogs Purina One. I think you can get your point across a little better by educating us on what you know rather than being insensitive and telling us we don't love our dogs, because we all love our dogs. What are your suggestions on dog food? What are some name's of some dog food that would be healthier to feed our dogs? I think leaving a comment with something more helpful than an insensitive comment would be more productive.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Kimberly, sorry if you don't like the truth, but this is as close to poison as I have seen. With it being so easy to educate yourself on the internet about dog food I find it entertaining you want someone else to hit the goggle button for you. Everyone of the ingredients in this food, besides lamb is BAD for dogs. And because you can't figure out how to use google I well do it for you. This lady is pretty mellow about how she states her facts but every one of these ingredients are BAD for dogs. Menadione sodium bisulfite complex is a poison ALONG WITH corn gluten meal, whole grain corn, poultry by-product meal, oat meal, animal fat, soy flakes, soybean meal, glycerin, animal digest.

http://www.dogfoodproject.com/index.php?page=badingredients


The A list
1.	Orijen
2.	Acana, Harvest, Pacifica & Grassland only.
3.	Blue Wilderness
4.	Wellness Core
5.	Go, Grain free only.
6.	Acana, the rest of Acana products.
7.	Taste of the Wild, wetlands & prairie only, Grain free
8.	Artemis
9.	Fromm
10.	Evo
11.	Merrick, before grain.
12.	Horizon Legacy

The B list
1. Instinct
1. California Natural
2. Now, Grain free. 
3. GO, free indurance,chicken,salmon only
4. Merrick
5. Evangers
6. Timberwolf
7. Wellness
8. Solid Gold
9. Canidae
10. Natures Logic
11. First Mate
12. Kirkland, Costco


----------



## Kimberly1 (Aug 20, 2010)

@Jess I don't know why you continue to try to convince me of something I already believe and agree with you on.You can be nice about what you are trying to say and people will still listen. I'm not arguing or disagreeing with you at all. All I'm trying to say is, be nicer about what your trying to tell us.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Kimberly, I rock the boat, always have and always well. The thing that irritates me the most is when people well not do any research, then come here and post like they know what they are saying. I well always say it like it is and straight to the point. If it offends people guess what? I don't care... I am not a politician lying to people or some bleeding heart liberal politically correct nerd. I fly the American flag, I fought for the flag and by god if you fly another flag in this country I well tell you all about it. But when I go to another country I fly that counties flag in respect. I guess I am an American red neck. So I guess you now understand who I am.

One last thing, 15 months ago I lost my beloved GSD to a tumor AND GUESS WHAT THE VET SAID IT WAS FROM?? You got it, his dog food and guess who made that dog food?? Your correct, purnia !!! Now do you understand why I call it poison?? THE CRAP KILLED MY DOG !!!!


----------



## pam7 (Sep 9, 2010)

my dog is 5 years old and has problems with beef we have had issues ever since we switched her over to purins one including fever and itching. i will no longer even buy store brand food.


----------



## John11 (Aug 24, 2010)

OK..its been 1 month since we switched to Kirklands from purina one and my dog is like a puppy again, its amazing we thought she was about to die, sick and limpless every day now she is perfect. We also give her Taste of the Wild a few times a week.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Good to hear you got your dog off that crap. Taste of the Wild-wetlands is a great dog food. It's always a bummer when we have to learn the hard way. John, if you really want to see a even bigger change, rotate in some Orijen. I really believe it is the best dog food made today.


----------



## ~A (Sep 23, 2010)

So glad to see this post and learn that I am not alone! My 6 year old corgi-collie mix had been on the lamb and rice without problem since we adopted her (I now see my error!). Shortly after the first couple meals with the "new formula" she refused to eat, had dark runny stool, and began vomiting. two weeks, 3 vet trips, abdominal x-rays, an ultrasound and $1400 later she is eating again on prescription food 10mg Pepcid AC. Purina will be getting a call, and a law suit if I have it my way. DONT FEED YOUR DOG PURINA. Thanks for posting all.


----------



## isolutionary (Sep 30, 2010)

+*+*+*+ BEWARE +*+*+*+* PURINA LAMB $ RICE SMART BLEND 
absolutely Killed our 7 yr old German Shepherd

We have taken our Beloved German Shepherd "Tiu" to be cremated today,and we know for a fact that Purina One Smart Blend "Lamb & Rice" formula is the direct and sole cause of his demise, the issue went unnoticed for a period of time, once Purina had made the change from its old blend to the one with the so called meatier chunks, and I had removed one of these large pieces of brown painted sponge fiber,and attempted to tear it appart ...just cause...I have another Sheperd as well and it suffers from EPI ( lack of digestive enzymes) so I wanted to make sure that they seemed digestible,and I had my doubts, so I contacted Purina's toll line and inquired as to what it was that made them change the formula ? and what were these new meatire chunks ? needless to say at the time we had to be very careful about dietary changes for the epi dog so we wanted to stay with the lamb and rice if possible ,but I still asked if the old formula would be available ongoing, and they said no ,but they would send me a bag for transition, I took it thanked them ,and trusted,,,,what the Hell was I thinkin ????/ the fatal mistake they loved it...went after it like crack after a couple of weeks, then a funny thing occured, they ( Purina) without notice changed the size of the meatier chunks (of Rubber) and started making them smaller and irregualr shaped almost shreaded, I thought nothing of it, of course until the beginning of this last week as my male shepherd started to fail...

I could write this tragedy in detail, but I am an animal lover and know the effect it may have on others who fear this circumstance becomming their own,so I will be concise, my dog in less than two months went from perfect health to starved to death, you see the reason he went after it like crack was that the new Meatier Chunks were like sticky rubber they accumulated in various areas of his intestines large and small, and to make matters worse we never noticed because his belly was getting a little bigger because he was eating good,maybe 2 good perharps, but what went unnoticed until the last week was that his face forearms and hind quarters were starved the enlarged belly was multiple.partial blockages that resulted in no nutrition making it to the areas needed for absorbtion then a total blockage occured followed by vommiting ,no stool, labored breathing and heart rate as the fluid built up in his abdominal cavity, the intestines inflamed both large and small cutting off vital organ blood flow crowding heart and lungs,liver and pancreas. this was a horrible and unexpected death of a devoted family member, with only 3 days of a slightly runny stool,and a slightly increased belly size as a warning, it appears that Purina knew this in advance,and thus the change in the meatier chunk size and shape,but that was a bit too late for me and my wife and definately too late for our boy Tiu, since Tiu's passing in my Wifes arms, in the vets parking lot with the vet working to check signs and causes in a speedy fashion,I have decided to make it my lifes mission to 1. warn as many people as I can to stop feeding this to their dogs or they will be contributiing to thier deaths 2.collect information on this Company,and the bean counters who made the decision to keep this Death in a Bag a seceret 3. to warn anyone and everyone to stop buying all Purina Products, until said time they do right by those effected ,or bring them to their knees....okay so maybe at least get them to bend over ...... 
At this moment I am so torn as I watch our Female shepherd hunt for her life long companion, truly and obviously depressed, that I dont know wheteher to cry or scream as both are in order....Damn Theese People ! and the profit motivated rubber filler they used to increase it....
In life you may never meet a person that would be as devoted,loving ,forgiving,and kind as your fur extened family,and they took that from my wife and myself....they will reap what they have sown......
if they only get what they deserve.............

We'll miss ya buddy boy Tiu.....but perhaps your passing with a minor assist from me,will save hundreds if not thousands of other fur friends,and I can't think of a better tribute to your kind and loving nature....
and I am sorry for being responsible for your death


----------



## Lisa15 (Oct 9, 2010)

Oh my gosh..I am so glad I found this site. My 2 dogs have been eating Purina One for years...ever since the new formula came out,they have been acting very odd..thirsty all the time, itching like crazy and now one of my dogs has a severe liver infection. Before he was diagnosed with the infection, he was having small seizures and both have been refusing to eat their food. After reading everyone's comments, I will NEVER feed them this again. I am going to start making my own dog food. This is crazy! We put our trust in them and they are hurting our pets! Enough is enough.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

I am really sorry to hear about these things happening to peoples pets. I really hate purnia and wal-mart and I well not shop or even go inside a wal-mart. ol roy is even worse, if you can believe that but it is.

Lisa their are some good dog food companies out there and they usually make their own food. Here is two lists One of the dog foods I would feed and the second is a list of companies who make their own foods...

The A list
1.	Orijen
2.	Acana, Harvest, pacifica & grassland Only.
3.	Blue Wilderness
4.	Wellness Core
5.	Horizon Legacy
6.	Taste of the Wild, wetlands & prairie, ONLY.
7.	GO, grain free and Endurance Only.
8.	Acana, the rest of Acana products.
9.	Fromm, 
10.	Merrick, before grain Only.
11.	Artemis

The B list

1. GO
2. Merrick
3. Evangers
4. Timberwolf
5. Instinct
6. Wellness
6. Now, Grain free. 
7. Solid Gold
8. Precise Holistic Complete, ONLY
9. Canidae, Grain Free ALS, ONLY
10. Natures Logic
11. First Mate
12. Kirkland, Costco
12. Now, the rest.
13. Evo

Champion foods (Orijen & Acana)
Fromm
Merrick
Horizon Legacy
Petcurean, Go, Now & Summit
Natura Pet, Evo and the rest. Dry only..I do not recommend anymore!!
First Mate
Precise, dry only
Timber wolf ???
Breeders Choice (Avoderm and Pinnacle), dry only..
Eagle Pack, dry only..
Evanders
Flint river ranch
Holistic Blend ???
Tuffys Pure Vita and Nutri Source I only like these 2 from Tuffy's


----------



## Lilly1 (Oct 11, 2010)

Many years ago, we had started feeding Purina One Lamb and Rice at the suggestion of a veterinarian. It worked well for us for a long time. Then, they changed the formula to the "smartblend" with the chewy chunks. Suddenly, I am cleaning up dog vomit daily. Undigested food vomit. The only 2 dogs not vomiting are a dog that only eats a prescription urinary tract food, and one dog that had routinely picked out the new chewy chunks and left them in her bowl. They also started itching and drinking excessively. Then one day I looked in detail at the undigested food in the vomit, and noticed one of the chewy chunks had absorbed fluid and enlarged to 2 inches by 2 and1/2 inches by 1/2 inch in size...no wonder the dog can't digest it! And, I can't tear it apart or mash it up, so who knows what happens to the pieces that go into their colon. This is very distressing...I had no idea the food would contain new things that could lodge in the gut and hurt them. We have transitioned to Wellness food, and the dogs are back to normal now. Vomiting, itching, excessive drinking have all resolved. I feel terrible about what the dogs went through, and I am angry at Purina for acting like this new formula is a good idea. How many dogs will suffer or die because of this?


----------



## Lisa15 (Oct 9, 2010)

Thanks for all the info Jess...my vet took some of the dog food and is going to get it analyzed. She is also going to talk to other local vets and see if there is an increase in dog illness/death that eat Purina. Of course my email to Purina went unanswered....hopefully something will be done. My vet was TICKED off! I showed her the "meaty" chunks and oh wow, I thought she was going to lose it.


----------



## Cara1 (Oct 14, 2010)

I have fed our dogs Purina for almost their entire lives (6 years). When it was suggested by our vet to switch our one dog from Purina Chow to a lamb and rice formula (he had weight and wiry fur issues), we saw results very quickly. He gained weight, both dogs fur and skin were so nice, everything. It was like a miracle. When the new SmartBlend came out, I was a little hesitant but we bought it anyway (couldn't find the other stuff). We noticed that our one dog was incredibly itchy, had horrible skin issues including a few infections, hot spots, was very smelly (from the infections) and shedding like there was no tomorrow. We assumed fleas with all the itching and where the fur was coming off of. We took him to a new vet and said it was likely an allergy and he was suspecting a flea allergy. He went on a flea med., steroid, and Rx shampoo. After a month or so, he was much better. Then it started again and this time, our other dog was starting too. We feared fleas because it was now both dogs. We kept feeding the dogs the SmartBlend (they loved it) and we kept trying to figure this out. On a whim, I decided to try a new food for them, one that was more hypoallergenic. I got a bag of Nutro Natural Choice Lamb & Rice. The dogs have been eating it for a few weeks and love it but what is the best part is that the itching, smelliness and all is decreasing...a lot! Please don't tell me there are issues with Nutro!!


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

I hate to be the bearer of bad news!!!! See my list above and get your dog on a decent food and you WELL see a difference....

http://www.dogfoodproject.com/index.php?page=badingredients


----------



## Lisa15 (Oct 9, 2010)

My sweet dog lost his fight this morning. I am heartbroken and know in my heart that is was from the dog food. Still no answer back from Purina...not even offering my money back for the new bag of food he had just started. My new mission is to warn every person I can about this horrible food so maybe it will save someone's pets life....


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Lisa, we are in the same boat. I lost my beloved Beno to crappy dog food made by purnia. After purnia killed my dog, I have been on a never ending mission trying to educate people about the dangers of bad dog foods. Sometimes I get awfully frustrated, but the few times that I get through to people makes it all worth the effort. Good luck and get yourself another dog buddy, they love you for who you are and not who they think you should be.

Read up it well help you on your mission

http://www.dogfoodproject.com/index.php?page=badingredients


----------



## Kelly4 (Oct 30, 2010)

@Jess – I realize you lost a beloved member of your family (when you finally revealed it) due to Purina’s utter lack of care however being excessively rude and talking down to/insulting the intelligence of others due to misdirected anger at yourself is anything but useful. I’m sure many people out there are in the same boat people here have found themselves. Forgive yourself and deliver your message with compassion it goes a long way toward getting people to listen.

I have used Purina One Lamb and Rice for many years at the recommendation of a friend. Three different vets, in as many states, agreed it was a good food. All of these vets have wonderful reputations. Like many other people having posted here my dogs, 9 and 2, experienced health issues once Purina “new and improved” their product. 

I don’t feed my dogs once a day as it promotes obesity, I leave their food accessible; however after the food changed they both started eating more. I thought it was odd but I put it down to the fact we had record temps here and even though I was walking them after 10 pm I thought they were burning more calories due to the the heat. Both of my dogs started getting hot spots, losing hair, vomiting and my older dog developed a nasty hacking cough (he has allergies and coughs when they're bad but his Benadryl wasn't helping). The hot spot around my oldest dog’s eye was bloody and scabby, it was horrible. The reaction my youngest dog was having wasn’t as severe but I was seriously concerned. Then my older dog’s health worsened, he started bleeding from his penis. I had already set appointments with the vet; my youngest was due for his annual visit and my oldest needed help due to his rapidly declining health. All I could do was wait and try my best to help them.

I was fortunate, fate intervened for me. I was helping a friend move and forgot to pick up dog food on the way home. They had finished the last bowl of food while I was gone and not wanting to go out again I made a combination of rice, hamburger and lentils (pure protein) for my boys for dinner. They slept like they were comatose. Even more stunning was my oldest dog’s penis bleeding slowed to almost nothing. It hit me hard, it was the food. After doing some research I went to the feed store the next morning and picked them up an excellent food, Artemis, they both rebounded immediately. The hot spots went away, the hair loss, vomiting and coughing stopped. Most importantly the bleeding stopped completely. It was like flipping a switch. Even though the health issues cleared up and both my dogs went back to their normal happy selves I kept the vet appointment for my older dog. After relaying everything they’d experienced and what I’d done, he ran his tests. My vet informed me he couldn't find any other problems but my dog was severely malnourished and he stated my younger dog probably was also (he’d not yet seen him for his annual). He told me had I not been lucky enough to run out of food and figure out what the problem was both my dogs would have died. As a result of my experience he is checking with other clients to ensure they’re not feeding their animals this garbage.

After taking additional stool and urine samples to my vet both my dogs have a clean bill of health. I was lucky. I was also incredibly angry. I contacted Purina to let them know what their food had done to my beautiful animals. They fed me the well-rehearsed line about how their scientists and nutritionist worked to better their product blah, blah, blah. Not satisfied with their pat answers they passed my on to a supervisor. Again I relayed my experience and having found this website I informed her they weren’t unaware of the problem, they’d literally killed other people’s animals. The supervisor told me they’d pass the information along but ultimately they seemed more interested in “processing a claim” to refund my money. I refused to file a refund claim I could give a crap about the money! 

The worst part is I know others are experiencing the same problems I was. They have animals with allergies or other issues so they may not even be considering the fact it’s the food. They’re at a loss, their vets are running every test under the sun and they’re at a loss to save these poor animals. Please, please tell everyone you know not to purchase Purina products. My vet and I are actively telling people to get a different food if they’re using Purina. Purina is on the receiving end of a class action suit and they’ve still not done anything to address the issues. They simply don’t care they’re killing your dogs and cats. 

Kimberly, Isolutionary, Lisa and Jess I can't think of an adequate way to express my sorrow for your loss. Please know this wasn't your fault. Many of us have fed our pets the same food, also recommended by our vets, for years never anticipating a change in this food would kill them. 

Cara, I don't know if you'll ever get back to this website but just a heads up Nutro (Natural Choice is specifically named) is also part of a class action suit due to their food. I'd look into something else.


Thank you for taking the time to read my post.


----------



## Lilly1 (Oct 11, 2010)

Just an update to our earlier post...Ten days after we quit feeding Purina One Lamb and Rice Smartblend to our dogs, one of them developed a bowel obstruction requiring emergency surgery. The vet says the obstruction was from that Smartblend chewy chunk material. For the first few days after surgery, vet was not sure my dog would survive. Fortunately, our dog seems to be making a recovery, but only with immediate surgery and expensive hospital care. Note this was from material that had apparently been in the gut for 10 days then shifted position to cause the obstruction. We are filing FDA adverse reaction reports. My vet has posted his observations on VIN. Please ask your vets to do the same if your pet has had problems from this food. Also, please note there is an FDA adverse reaction report the pet owner can file on a food that has caused a problem. My vet is trying to speak with the vets at Purina, but thus far, has had no luck getting them to return his calls.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

I really am sorry to hear this. I really really really hate purnia.
Any company that would put plastic in their dog food, should never be able to do business in this industry again, ever. I wonder if any plastic was in that chunk. They are such a bunch of low life scum, I would not doubt it.

http://www.fda.gov/AnimalVeterinary/default.htm


----------



## Lisa15 (Oct 9, 2010)

I am glad your dog is going to be ok. My vet also filed with the FDA and I finally received a call back from Purina after my 3rd email threatened them with a lawyer. They have forwarded my info to the claims department and supposedly they are going to reimburse me all my vet fees and money out for food. This will not bring my dog back but it should hit them where it hurts...their wallet. Want to hear the sad thing? They didn't even deny that anything could be wrong with the food and actual sounded appalled that I kept the bag of food and gave samples to my vet.

I have already decided that if I have to sign a "no bad mouthing Purina" thing for the money. I am going to tell them to stuff it....this isn't about money, never has been..this is about getting a harmful and deadly product pulled from stores. I have been toying with putting sticky notes on the bags I see that are for sale warning people not to buy the product because it is killing our dogs.

I have the direct number to the lady that is filing my claim with Purina if anyone wants it. Unfortunately, it is at work and I wont be able to get it to you until Monday. Here is my work email if anyone wants the info - [email protected]


----------



## Ellen2 (Nov 1, 2010)

I have been feeding my 8 dogs Purina One for several years with no problems up until the formula changed. I have 3 Weimaraners, 1 Lab, 1Min Pin, 1 poodle and 2 Shih Tzus. Not all of them are experiencing problems, however, my 3 year old 115 lb male Weim has been. It started several weeks ago with him madly licking his legs and drinking lots of water. Then all of a sudden, he started funny movements with his head and licking the air. Almost as if he were hearing noises that were not there. After puting him on Benedryl for a few days with no great improvement, I took him to the vet. They ran blood work and checked him out and showed that nothing was wrong. After bringing him home, I started looking into what might be causing this problem. After reading about ingredients in their food, I realized he might be having a reaction to the food. I call the Vet and immediately put him on Hills Prescription Potato and Venison. I am now in the process of gradually switching all of them to Taste of the Wild. Now looking back, most of my dogs have experienced some sort of reaction to this food. I just didn't realize it at the time. They have been throwing up, scratching, ear infections and lots of drinking water. Since it never went on for any length of time, I chalked it up to general allergies or something they ate out in the yard. Now,knowing what I do, I was wrong!!! Even though I am still in the switch-over stage with TOTW, I have noticed a marked improvement!!!! Even my 13 yr old female Weim is a puppy again!! I will not be feeding Purina dog food anymore. 
I don't want to bash Purina,(I feed Purina Horse Feed), they just need to realize what their formula change has done. Maybe they do and are working on changing it. Who knows!!! Fortunately, I found out in time. 
To all of the dog owners who didn't, I feel for the loss of your loved ones. Just realize your message to the other dog owners is helping. I know that your dogs are proud of you!! Keep speaking out. It's bound to make a difference.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Well Ellen how does it feel to know that you won't bash a company who used to put "plastic" in their dog food?? Some people think they still do. Well you are slowly killing your horse by feeding him a purnia product. What in the world makes you think this company would make decent horse feed ?? I wouldn't feed anything this company makes to crows and rats.


----------



## Ellen2 (Nov 1, 2010)

Jess: I am not sure who you are and what your actual expertice is, but I surely don't feel that I am killing my horses by feeding them Purina horse feed. Actually, I find it to be some of the better feed on the market. Just like people, dogs and horses react differently to food. Some people have peanut or lactose allergies. Because of that, you can't bash the peanut farmers and dairies and say that they have bad products!!! It's a learning process and you find out what you can or can't eat. In my case, with my dogs, I feel the grain may be the possible cause. Before the formula change, I had no problems and know many people who feed this product too and have no problems to this date. After reading about the Purina One Formula change, I made the decision not to feed it anymore because the symptoms I read about were very similar to the symptoms Charlie, my Weim had. I really have no other evidence that it is a bad product. I have no proof that they use plastic. I do feel that their meat chunks are a little strange looking and that they probably are hard for dogs to digest....but again have no real proof that they are bad. I made my comment this morning because I feel that the more people read about the symptoms this particular food may cause, might help someone else with their dog, like it did me. With all of Charlie's vet tests being negative, I decided to investigate myself before we started further neurological testing. Believe me, I am not taking this lightly. It upsets me terribly to know that a product could be causing dogs to be sick or die. I just can not make the general statement that Purina One Lamb and Rice is a bad dog food for all dogs. It just didn't work for mine.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

It doesn't take a genius, to figure out if a company produces some of the worst dog food on the market today, that they would produce the same with horse feed. Come on, this company CAN NOT be trusted. This company is run by slim balls, who could really care less about "you",, or your horse,, or for that matter any of your pets. Make up all the excuses you want but I have just told you the truth and most people hate hearing the truth....


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

ps. if you had no problems with purnia before the formula change then you know ABSOLULTY NOTHING about dog food and I MEAN NOTHING...Start here and do you animals a favor. 


http://www.dogfoodproject.com/index.php?page=badingredients


----------



## Ellen2 (Nov 1, 2010)

Jess, I am sorry but all I am hearing from you are your opinions. Where did your facts come from? How do you know that Purina One Lamb and Rice is "bad" dog food? For that matter, Purina Horse Feed? What horse feed would you use and why? I have read your list of ideal dog food and have taken it under advisement and after futher checking, I am using Taste of the Wild. I am sure it has more natural ingredients than the Purina One, but will it agree with my dogs.....don't know....time will tell. As I stated in an earlier post, the original Purina One was absolutely agreeing with my dogs. It was the change in the formula that didn't agree with them. Hopefully, Purina will get enough feedback and realize that this new formula doesn't agree with some (don't know how many)dogs and change it. 
I still am not sure what your experience is to make such a blatent statement about the Purina Company??? Don't get me wrong, give me the facts and I may get on board with your thinking, but I may not. Doesn't mean I don't know anything or I don't care for my animals. I would never question the love you or anyone else has for their animals, unless there were truely signs of abuse. Every blog that I have read appears that all love or loved their animals deeply. They, like me, just didn't realize the effects that certain ingredients have on their dogs. It is web sites like these that should be used to keep people informed....not drive them away.
Don't keep belittling the bloggers - you are losing all credibility.(Not sure it was there to begin with)


----------



## Antonio1 (Apr 22, 2010)

Ellen, I am sorry about the problems your experiencing w/ your dog it could well be the change in purina one that's causing the problems. None of my dogs can eat anything manufactured by Diamond Pet foods, and that included TOTW, Canidae and the many other labels they are manufacturing. There's something about their ingredients that cause the most explosive diarrhea and weight loss I've seen in my dogs. But on the other hand Orijen red meat is is actually ONE of a handful of grain free diets my dogs can handle, EVO use to do fine during the off season until their recent buyout, I noticed a few loose stools and problems maintaining weight when last sampling it. One thing you will find here online are opinions and LOTS of them there isn't a lot of actual fact in reading online reports, most are just opinions of the author and most do not answer to any type of regulations. If you are concerned about what your dogs are eating do as I have done and call one of the manufacturing facilities and see if they'll allow you a tour. Some will actually do this while MANY will not. You can be assured I try my hardest to stay away from any facility that will not allow public entrance to their manufacturing facilities.


----------



## Ellen2 (Nov 1, 2010)

Antonio, Good points made. So far so good with TOTW, but I am watching closely. I have read other blogs that said the same thing you did about it. Hopefully my dogs will be able to tolerate it. My feed store said to try it, but switch over very slowly and don't feed too much. Since no fillers, don't need as much. If it doesn't work, I will be doing more research.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Ellen, did you go to the link I left or do you just like to argue?? Have you made any effort at all?? I REALLY CAN'T LEAVE MORE FACTS THAN THAT. If a company makes crappy dog and cat food, they sure as he)) ARE gonna make crappy horse feed. ENOUGH OF THIS, IF YOU CAN'T SEE THE LIGHT THEN IT IS BLINDING YOU!!!!

http://www.fda.gov/AnimalVeterinary/ResourcesforYou/UCM047113


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

My last post to you, because obviously you do not like to read or it just doesn't sink in (that was my Ex"s problem). Here are the FACTS!!

1. Brewers rice is a very very low grade grain and ""all"" the NUTRIENTS have been removed. IT IS A FILLER!! FACT!!
2. Corn gluten meal IS the very "lowest" grade of corn grown and includes the cob, which is pousious to some dogs. DOG CAN NOT DIGEST CORN, "FACT". And it cause allergies, eye goo, skin and coat issues in almost every dog. FACT!!
3. Whole grain corn, SEE ABOVE.
4. Poultry by-product-is an unknown meat and most likely is from a pig. It is and includes the necks, feet, undeveloped eggs, intestines and the SKIN 
OF THE PIG. It also includes the scrapping off the floor of the slaughter house. FACT!!
5. Animal fat IS AN UNKNOWN FAT AND MANY FATS SUCH AS "PIG FAT" IS HARMFUL TO DOGS. Fact!!
6. Soy flakes ARE HAZARDOUS TO A DOG AND CAUSES ALL KINDS OF NEGATIVE ISSUES IN DOGS, THEY ARE ALLERGIC TO SOY!! FACT!!
7. Soybean meal, here we go again another poisonous ingredient.. See above.
8. Glycerin, GEEZ ONLY A FOOL WOULD THINK THIS SHOULD BE IN A DOGS DIET...Fact!
9. Animal digest A cooked-down broth made from unspecified parts of unspecified animals. The animals used can be obtained from any source, so there is no control over quality or contamination. Any kind of animal can be included: "4-D animals" (dead, diseased, disabled, or dying prior to slaughter), goats, pigs, horses, RATS, misc. roadkill, animals euthanized at shelters, restaurant and supermarket refuse and so on.

I could keep going but if I haven't made my point clear by now, then you well never understand. These are all FACTS and this is the good old formula. That you think was soooo great.. Like I said I wouldn't even feed it to the rats. It is NOT HARD TO FIND OUT THESE KINDS OF FACTS, YOU JUST HAVE TO BE WELLING TO READ!!

Lamb, brewers rice, corn gluten meal, whole grain corn, poultry by-product meal, oat meal, animal fat, soy flakes, soybean meal, glycerin, animal digest, calcium phosphate, calcium carbonate, salt, potassium chloride, caramel color, Vitamin E supplement, choline chloride, zinc sulfate, L-Lysine monohydrochloride, ferrous sulfate, sulfur, manganese sulfate, niacin, Vitamin A supplement, calcium pantothenate, thiamine mononitrate, copper sulfate, riboflavin supplement, Vitamin B-12 supplement, pyridoxine hydrochloride, garlic oil, folic acid, Vitamin D-3 supplement, calcium iodate, biotin, menadione sodium bisulfite complex (source of Vitamin K activity), sodium selenite


----------



## Antonio1 (Apr 22, 2010)

Jess I agree w/ many points you made but again my advise to Ellen and anyone for that matter would be to visit a manufacturing facility. It's kind of interesting, although I'm sure many of them WOULD NOT invite the general public inside the manufacturing facility and yes that include the few "Super" Premium companies as well, as many do not manufacter their own food to begin with. But the couple of plants I have visited are not major brand facilities however they were pretty clean inside and the Quality Control wasn't bad considering it was a pet food manufacturing facility I thought they put quite a bit of work into quality control. Each was staffed w/ inhouse nutrionist and a core of veternarians on staff.


----------



## Shan1 (Jul 31, 2010)

i would like to know the manufacturers who let you visit their unit.. that would be helpful


----------



## Lisa15 (Oct 9, 2010)

Antonio - not to be rude but I don't care how clean and well staffed the facilities are or how many QA's or vets they have on staff. I am more concerned of the ingredients that are going into my dog's food. Purina could have the best rating as far as cleanliness but the fact is, they still killed my dog with their crappy food. I fed Purina to my dogs for many many years without a problem, then the new formula came out and the change in my dogs was instant. Sadly one of them wasn't stong enough to survive the fight. I would like to challange anyone that questions the new formula to go out and buy a bag. Pull out the new meaty chunks and try to pull them apart. Put them in some water and see how they swell. Then tell me that the food is ok to give to an animal. You can not pull apart the meatly chunks, I even tried to mash them up and couldn't. Purina needs to "man up", admit they screwed up and pull their products until they fix it. Sadly they wont do it because of the almighty dollar and their reputation...they don't care how many dogs they make ill or kill as long as the money is rolling in.

I will get off my soap box now but please accept my challenge to test their new meaty chunks..I look forward to hearing what everyone has found out.


----------



## Ellen2 (Nov 1, 2010)

Antonio, good point about being a pet food manufacturing plant. Aren't a lot of pet foods manufactured in other countries that have less or no quality control? I beleive that was the problem when we had the big pet food recall. (So they tell us) This seems to be the big problem.
Pet food is a lot like people food. There is healthy food and there is junk food. Unfortunately, dogs can't make their own choices. They rely on their owners to make the choices for them. But, until you know about the ingredients you are putting into your body, you eat what you like. Then, when you find out certain ingredients are not good, you have the option to vary your intake. I think that is what we try to do with our pets. Unfortunately, pet food doesn't seem to be that high on the totem pole and we seem to find out about it later than sooner!!! So until there is a problem, (health of your dog or pet food recall) you use what you think is good or what your pet likes.
To me, this is what can be so helpful about websites like these. Reading blogs from a lot passionate people who really want you to know what happened with their pets is a big help. That is where it started for me. It's the pushy blogs I can do without, although it has been a good laugh.
Like Vaish, I would like to know the names of the manufacturing facilities. That would be interesting.


----------



## Antonio1 (Apr 22, 2010)

Vaish & Ellen, I'm from Arkansas and before Arkat was sold to Ainsworth Pet, I was allowed visitation to their facility. The other factory is a small mill in the state of Louisiana. And Lisa, I don't find your comment rude at all, but if you read my post I'm not promoting that people continue to use Purina or any other brand that has caused problems to their dogs. For the record I used Diamond Dog food for a number of years and lost a dog during their 2005 recall, Yes this is the same company that produce TOTW, Canidae, some Wellness formulas, Solid Gold, Diamond, Diamond Naturals etc.. While I was upset about what happen to my dog during that time, I do understand that mistakes happen, and I feel that the Diamond Pet Food company has made some innovative industry leading changes since that time that has propelled them to the top of Pet Food manufacturing which is why they are produces many brands for other private labels. I don't currently use any products made by Diamond and their affiliates, but I do feel that their Premium brands like TOTW, Canidae, etc are VERY good feeds, but it doesn't work for my dogs.


----------



## Shan1 (Jul 31, 2010)

So are you saying that the only food you trust is Arkat ? Please tell me what do you feed your dogs. i would like to know about your point. the first time i am seeing someone stating about cleanliness of manufacturing unit relating to the actual quality of the product. well don't get me wrong a manufacturing unit has to be clean but that does not mean the output is good. Considering my visits to biscuit companies(Human) almost everything was clean as a home kitchen, What really matters to me is what is in the biscuit, what is it made of(ingredients) do they use chemical preservatives or any other form of chemicals. That is why choosing a dog food by ingredients is my top priority, i pay 75% attention too ingredients and rest to reputation of the company the manufacturing unit... that is why i was on a dilemma whether to buy TOTW or not even though it had great ingredients. but after reading lots of reviews from legitimate dog lovers(not marketing shit heads) i decided to give it a try.


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

Ellen- I don't see anything funny or humorous about these companies that make fast food for dogs and say that it is good and healthy for dogs.If people only knew that they were slowly poisoning their pets with this crap.If people would just look at the ingredient list....but wait a minute....most people don't even know WHAT to look for.Which ingredients are good?? Which ones are bad?? If you can buy it at the grocery store/Walmart it is definately garbage.Bad ingredients- corn,wheat,soy,by-products,generic"meat meals",animal digest,animal fat,menadione sodium bisulfite complex"source of vitamin k activity)-is poison.Don't believe me?? check out "The Dog Food Project".Good ingredients-NAMED MEAT,AND MEAT MEALS.Chicken,Turkey,Duck,Ect.Did you know that dogs and cats are carnivores and actually DO NOT require ANY grain in their diets?? Then why do all of these multi-national pet food companies make prolific use of grains?? Because they are cheap that is the only reason.Do you really think that Purina cares about your pets well being?? If you do then you must be fooled by their advertising campaigns.Because people that have actually researched dog food and actually know what they are talking about, would never feed a Purina product or anything else with low grade ingredients.If you read what the Administrator says at the top of this page about Purina-I agree with him!! I have read some posts about this new "smart blend" And I believe it when people say that these "MEAT" chunks are causing blockages and are not being digested.But why would Purina care?? As long as They are getting paid.....


----------



## Antonio1 (Apr 22, 2010)

@ Vaish,,

Jess & I answered that question yesterday, but for some reason the comments have been removed by the admin for some reason.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

vaish, I really like TOTW-wetlands and I do feed the wetlands. I have to admit it is the only formula of theirs I do feed. But I think, OK I hope, that they are trying to put a decent food on a dog's plate.


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

Vaish-Hi,I too use TOTW Wetlands,both of my dogs do well on it.I also use Merrick,Fromm,and Champion.I know that you are limited as to what foods that you can buy because you live in India?


----------



## Shan1 (Jul 31, 2010)

yes I am very limited with choices, if anyone would put up orijen or acana or timberwolf in ebay for international customers i can make a courier company from new york to buy and send it here at costs of $120-150 USD per 30lb bag, if i had to buy from a different company other that ebay it would cost me 300-350 USD per bag, that is why k9cuisine was out of my choice. but i bought the high priare formula from TOTW is it as good as wetlands ? or should i buy wetlands from my next order ? i want to give him different protein sources so i will be able to give him cooked duck here but BISON is impossible that is why i chose the high priare formula,


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

Vaish-Yes the Wetlands and the High Prairie are both good choices.Both of my dogs really like Duck too.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Did you say cooked duck, vaish? Boy, I know a certain dog who would be your best friend for life if you ever gave him cooked duck. And he would protect you until the sky fell....


----------



## John11 (Aug 24, 2010)

I have been feeding my dog TOTW for a few months and she loves it.I also give her Orijen a few times a week as a treat. I got a free sample of Rachel Rae's new dog food in the mail. Any idea if this is good or not.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

This is one of her formulas and it is TERRIBLE!!! Brewers Rice, Corn Meal, Soybean Meal, Animal Fat, Corn Gluten Meal, salt and Menadione Sodium Bisulfite are all TERRIBLE ingredients. It also contains coloring, as seen on her website and coloring is TOXIC to dogs. She is a stinking LOW life piece of crap for using her name on this. Nothing but a greedy piece of garbage and now I hate her and I well never watch her show again and I mean never.

Beef, Chicken Meal, Brewers Rice, Corn Meal, Soybean Meal, Animal Fat (Preserved with Mixed Tocopherols), Corn Gluten Meal, Brown Rice, Oatmeal, Dried Beet Pulp, Natural Flavor, Dicalcium Phosphate, Salt, Calcium Carbonate, Dehydrated Alfalfa, Dried Peas, Dried Tomatoes, Dried Carrots, Potassium Chloride, Choline Chloride, Olive Oil, Iron Oxide, Vitamin E Supplement, Zinc Sulfate, Ferrous Sulfate, Dried Parsley, L-Ascorbyl-2-Polyphosphate (Source of Vitamin C), Mixed Tocopherols, Niacin, Manganese Sulfate, Copper Sulfate, D-Calcium Pantothenate, Biotin, Sodium Selenite, Vitamin A Supplement, Riboflavin Supplement, Vitamin D3 Supplement, Thiamine Mononitrate, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Menadione Sodium Bisulfite Complex (Source of Vitamin K activity), Vitamin B12 Supplement, Potassium Iodide, Cobalt Sulfate, Folic Acid


----------



## John11 (Aug 24, 2010)

thanks Jess,I will throw it in the garbage where it belongs.


----------



## greg4 (Dec 17, 2010)

has anyone experienced any problems feeding the Purina One Smart Blend?
I was feeding the Purina One Large Breed adult....then switched about
8 mths or so....the dogs seem to like it fine....but, and this is only what
is not happening with my dogs since I switched....I have bred 8 females during this time no pregnancies.....?? most by Artificial Insemination...
I am trying to find what is going wrong and what I have done different lately and switching dog food is the only thing I can come up with....My Vet has examined the dogs and they cannot find anything wrong....any info or input anyone has will be most helpful...


----------



## Gene_Rich (Dec 19, 2010)

December 18, 2010

Purina One Smart Blend Lamb and Rice Dog Food. My dog, George (As in George and Gracie), thrived on Purina One products from six months of age ( 1996) until Purina One Smart Blend Lamb and Rice replaced the " original formula " in late Spring, 2010. Upon his first bowl of the "Smart Blend ", he refused the "Meaty Chunks ". Within days he began to be lethargic, anorexic and had neurologic changes. I attributed his condition to the record breaking hot weather, both directly and indirectly (the necessary indoor house-bound requirement to avoid the heat) and his age. In August he began to eat and prefer the "meaty chunks" and ate very little kibble. By mid-August he was eating very little of anything including prescription food and plain boiled chicken and rice, sometimes with boulion.

George was examined and treated by five veterinarians, including his primary doctor (and trustee) of almost fourteen years who referred to the other doctors and worked closely with them. Money was never a constraint and everyone understood that. Despite extraordinary efforts, George's condition was that of an unrelenting deterioration that included acute pancreatitis, muscle mass wasting, 10% weight loss, anorexia, vomiting, dehydration, diarhea, partial heart block (abnormal ventricular rate with sinus rhthym), other signs including an acute upper GI hemmorhage as evidenced by melena (dark tarry stool). On November 18, 2010, the day of the hemmorhage, George died in my arms after injection of a humane euthanistic.

On one occasion ( September 5, 2010 ) George excreted approximately one-third cup of reddish brown very stickey substance the like of which I have never seen in my years of medicine, hospital business, law practice and other experiences. I am sixty-five years of age. George's doctors could not identify the substance. After reading the stories on this web site and others, I have concluded that the substance was most likely a mass of the apparently undigestable "meaty chunks" found in Purina One Smart Blend Dog "food".

I am not looking for a civil law suit to prosecute, although I hope someone else will begin one if the evidence reasonably justifies it. I am very interested in a criminal prosecution of anyone and everyone who the authorities find probable cause to arrest and sufficient evidence upon which to prosecute. 

Thank you for directing your concerns and anger appropriately. At my direction, someone today has alerted local, state, and national animal interest groups of our reported concerns. Hopefully, if we communicate our concerns and stay concerned, we will get some acceptable answers and results.

Folks, your efforts have helped me with my grief. May all our efforts help to make this a better place for "animals".


----------



## Mary_Ellen_Silver (Jan 15, 2011)

My niece fed her toy poodle Purina One, and she thrived on it and lived 14 years. Purina One Smartblend, small bites, Beef and Rice formula is my toy poodles favorite dog food. It's the only kibble she'll eat dry. Any other dog food I get I have to add warm water so she will eat it. I tried several 5 star rated dog food and she would always go back to Purina One. She is very active and healthy. I'll keep offering her other choices but for now her choice is Purina One Smartblend, Small Bites, Beef and Rice. I'm pleased with this product and will continue to purchase it.


----------



## FJ_Risco (Jan 20, 2011)

I'd been feeding my dog with this cereal for months and haven't had problems until recently. My dog now has constant diarrhea (some streak of blood) and shedding hair like crazy. This begin just last month. However after reading comments such as Gene Rich's story and many others from the dogfoodadvisor.com site, I decided to pull the plug on this cereal. I called Petco (where I bought the food), and they told that they haven't heard anything from other customers and advise me to call Purina. I don't know how to proceed. As far as Capuccino (my dog's name), we are cooking his meal. A healthy dose of white rice, chicken, and sweet potato.. so far he is doing a lot better.


----------



## J._Witwer (Jan 23, 2011)

Have been using Purina One Smartblend (lamb & rice) for 3 months with good results on our 3 dogs. Have used all the super high-end foods and found the Purina is preferred by all 3 dogs (1 older lab & 2 Scotties - 1 9 & diabetid and the other 4). Noticed no problems with stools (actually the 4 yr old scottie's improved markedly), Other High enders (I tried nearly all) seemed to have one or more of the 3 having some problems with skin (itching, hair lose, etc). None showed with Purina. Amount fed per dog has remained the same as with high-ends.

Perfectly satisfied with results of Purina One Smartblend & will continue to use it.


----------



## Ginger_Andrews (Feb 7, 2011)

We switched to Purina One Lamb & Rice because we ran out of Exclusive Chicken & Rice on a Friday when the store had closed...my dog has huge allergies so it's always been hard to find him food that won't make him itch and make his hair fall out. 

Anyway, he's actually done quite well on this food. His hair isn't falling out and he doesn't have an itchy butt. I haven't done any cost comparisons regarding this and other foods but it comes in a huge bag which is convenient. 

I have kittens that I feed Purina One Kitten food to and they are thriving...so I'm not sure Purina is poison per say. 

Our puppy eats Hills Science because she's a giant breed dog and has different nutritional requirements.

I just want to feed them the best I can within my budget, like any other person would.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Do you really think you can trust a company who has been busted for putting plastic in their dog food. Just read the ingredient list, it is poison. After you look at the list then match each ingredient here.

http://www.dogfoodproject.com/index.php?page=badingredients

Here are some decent dog foods for a good price

1.	Taste of the Wild - About 43 bucks for 30 lbs.*****
2.	Kirkland (Costco) - About 25 bucks for 40 lbs.*****
3.	Whole Earth Farms - About 35 bucks for 30 lbs.
4.	4Heath - About 30 bucks for 30 lbs.
5.	Natures Domain(Costco) - About 35 bucks for 30 lbs.
6.	By-Natural – About 40 bucks for 30 lbs.
7.	Nutri Source - About 45 bucks for 30 lbs.
8.	Healthwise – About 39 bucks for 30 lbs. 
9. Diamonds Premium Edge/Naturals – About 35 bucks for 35 lbs.
10.	Eagle pack
11.	Chicken soup
12.	Fromm
I want to point out that I do not like the Diamond Brand product and so it must be one of these two. The last 3 are here because they seem to go on sale quite often.


----------



## Alysa (Mar 9, 2011)

I have been feeding my dog (Scooby Doo) Purina lamb and rice for the last 5 years just about - we have kept him on this brand due to his ongoing allergies (this food seemed to give him no problems at all) Just recently we HAD to start feeding him the Purina One Smart Blend Lamb and Rice Dog Food because Purina had changed it. We started feeding him the new food that has the chuncks in it right around Christimas 2010 i guess (whenever it was introduced) In February 2011 Scooby Doo (eight years old) has been experiencing weekly seizures. We brought him to the vet and got blood work done to rule out any poisoning etc. His test came back clear. scared and confused-We did a lot of research on Canine seizures, i had asked the vet if the change in food could be bringing on these seizure as hes a healthy active dog and that is the only thing in his life that has changed, the vet said NO. I have since them purchased Potassium Bromide form the vet to treat Scoobys seizures, this will be his first week on the meds. The more and more research i do, the more i think the change in food could have something to do with it. I'm definetly going to take him off this new formula and try another brand or even make Scooby his meals myself so that i know what hes eating. If anyone else has a dog that has started to have seizure since changing to the smart blend - PLEASE let me know. Thanks.


----------



## Alysa (Mar 9, 2011)

Gene Rich - When you say that your dog had Neurological changes what did that consist of? Please let me know. Thanks


----------



## Lisa15 (Oct 9, 2010)

Alysa - until the new formula came out, my dog didn't have any problems. About a month after feeding him the new formula, he started acting odd. Walking with his head down, couldn't go outside without my help, tripping up the stairs and running into walls. The vet thought he was having seizures and we did the "watch" method to see how he would do. He had 2 bads days and then would have a great day. One day I watched him have what I called an "attack" he started staring off into space, flopped down and started panting and twitching. Sadly a day or so after that happened, he passed away. He had other symptoms to and the vet didn't know what was going on. He was vomiting, pooping orange and sometimes wouldn't eat. I really believe he had a blockage. Koolie died in October and I am STILL fighting with Purina over it. 

For everyone else, I found out that Purina will do NOTHING unless people call in and start a "claim". When you file a claim, it puts a flag on the dog food. After 3 flags, then they supposedly will pull the food. The Smart Blend Lamb & Rice currently has 2 flags on it. One from me and one from someone else. It isn't about the money that supposedly I will get back (not holding my breath) BUT if claims aren't filed, this product will NOT get pulled. Please call them and file a claim. 

I am sorry for everyone's heartache due to this food. If nobody speaks up to Purina, nothing will get done. My vet has also filed a complaint against them after reading all the information and complaints on line. Sadly, I still see this posion on the store shelves.

Lisa


----------



## Chelsea1 (Apr 27, 2011)

Does anyone know the changes in content between the original formula and the smart blends formula and when this change occurred?

We've had our golden retriever on purina one because we finally found a dog food he wasn't allergic to, that was reasonably priced and he actually enjoyed eating. But in the last few months, (Probably since at least January) he has had an insatiable appetite. We can't fill him up! He used to just be a free feeder, but now, he gobbles up his food and begs for more! He's figured out how to open the closet doors and help himself into the plastic container the food is in! We haven't decreased the amount of food (if anything we've increased it at this point), nor has his activity level increased. Overall he's just aged considerably in the last few months. He's more achey, and his hind legs twitch when he stands or lays sometimes. I know he's getting older in general, but it all just came on so fast.

We brought him to the vet last week and turns out he has an enlarged liver. All the bloodwork came back normal for Cushing's Disease and Diabetis so the only other option is cancer, which is hard to detect in the liver. 

Now I'm starting to think it's the purina one smart blends formula. If there are bad things in it, it would cause his liver to work overtime. Maybe it's causing his constant starvation too. Anyone else experience something similar to this?


----------



## Romanie (Apr 28, 2011)

I too, went with the Smart Blend, since we had utilized the original without problems. Our dog, at the time of food change, was just over 11 years old. She was a Golden Retriever/ Chocolate Lab Mix... never ill, not one day in her life. Except for allergies...excessive shedding, foot licking, etc... no problems what so ever.
Her we are with out her. Yes, April 1st... not a day to enjoy, I came home from a trip to the mall to find my dog not greeting me at the door and in the same spot as when I had left. Knowing something was certainly odd, however realizing she wasn't a pup anymore chalked it up to the arthritis... getting older. 
It was worse. She staggered, wavered, didn't get up to eat nor drink, let alone move much at all. She could barely get up and would stumble when attempted. I could tell she was in pain of some sort. Her eyes began to have a thick colorless mucus. 
Never having a problem with her health wise, we were in between vets when this happened. We'd only gone to our current vet for vaccinations, pick up a couple heartguard/ frontline a year, and on we'd go. We never had a problem.
My husband had decided we should switch vets when a friend had to have their pet "put down" and he was so impressed with their overall care, from the referral.
Actually feeling frantic about this situation, we contacted the new vet and had to wait unfortunately until a late afternoon opening. When we arrived, after examination, blood work and x-ray, they noted an in crease in her BUN levels. Presenting to us the possibility of chronic kidney failure, I was shocked due to her not having any other symptom. She didn't have excess urination, increased thirst, lack of luster in her coat, she wouldn't eat the dry food we had only offered he,r the smart blend, never considering the food could be an issue... she had eaten this brand for years. She would drink when coaxed. 
The vet insisted on keeping her overnight, to provide fluids, and to touch base in the morning. We were devastated. This dog, truly a child to us, now 11 1/2 had never been ill. Everything was happening so quickly. 
The next morning the vet contacted us, informed us that with the BUN levels and her age, that a chronic kidney failure assumption was our best bet and untreatable. To take her home, enjoy our time and we'd know what to do when the time came.
She came home, all of us and the other pets were ecstatic to see her. She progressed, she was eating the GE food, home made food, water... smiling and tail waging... then it went down hill. She had again eaten the Smart Blend dog food, which I thought was a good sign. 

OH MY WORD!!!! I can't believe the food could've been the culprit. I'm sick. I mentioned that however they stated there weren't any alerts.

How sad. Be careful everyone. I guess we are what we eat.


----------



## nancy8 (May 1, 2011)

I'm concerned about feeding the smartblend to my dogs I have Chihuahuas & Mastiff. They all loved the old stuff. But the Mastiffs wouldn't eat the new stuff.then the Chi's got picky with it.Now they act like they're starving& some of em have put on weight .... w/o qty.increase. what's up I'm seriously thinking about switching brands all together.


----------



## Trista (May 18, 2011)

Sadly yesturday I had to make the tough choice of euthanizing my beautiful bully Dora.
After reading some of your comments I am shocked to learn that my gut was right. My dog has been eating Purina One for five years and she thrived on it. A coulple months ago she became extremely itchy and had a few sores which I attributed to scratching. She quickly became very tired and refused to play with her toys. It wasn't until she began vomitting that I rushed her in to our vet. Unsatisfied with her response I went somewhere else for a second opinion. At this point my dog was extremely thirsty and was having bloody diarhea. Here is a list of things that combined was believed to be affecting my dog:
Parvo
Worms
Giardia
Pyometra
Exocrine Pancreatic Insufficiency (similar to pancreatitis)
Infection
Obstruction
After most of the test came back normal it was time to do the xrays and see what was inside.
The xrays showed some sort of blockage and we decided to go ahead with surgery. Unfortunately when the doctor opened her up they only found an inflammed stomach and severe kidney damage. They said her red blood cell count was so low it couldn't even register. The explanation to my question "what would cause a 6year old dog to have kidney failure" was....something TOXIC.
Her symptoms began after the new smartblend formula came out....as a former longtime purina customer I am saddened that my sweet dog had to leave this earth suffering and I am even more disgusted that this company wont come forward and take responsibility!


----------



## Antonio1 (Apr 22, 2010)

Trista, 

It's unfortunate about your bully, with all the tests that were run on your dog, did any of it show directly or indirectly that it was related to the food being fed? I've used Purina in the past, but no currently as I feel it's overpriced for what you actually get, but if you are 100% sure that the food caused the problem to your dog and you have the actual tests results from the specialists that ran all these tests on your dog then it's likely you can file a lawsuit against the company. I know that's very little reward for the loss of a pet, but at least you should be entitled to some retribution if in fact the dog food is what caused the kidney damage.


----------



## Sharon_C. (Jun 5, 2011)

Our mastiff Rocky is 8 years old and has always enjoyed remarkable health. Six months ago at Christmas, he suffered his first grand mal seizure. Our vet has had us "observe" him for some months and has now diagnosed him with epilepsy but did not think the seizures could be related to a change in diet, i.e., a switch to the Purina Smart Blends lamb dog food. It was only after he had two seizures today that I thought to google any relationship between the two. Needless to say, the remainder of the bag has gone to the trash. Here's praying that he will recover.


----------



## Maggie_Mae (Jun 16, 2011)

We have a rescue dog and she had dem. mange really bad and was starved when we got her.....the bet told us that if we didn't want to buy the real expensive dog food, that he recommended Purina Lamb/Rice for her condition with the reocurring mange as the best food store dog food you could buy, She has thrived, had no mange come back....I hesitate to keep feeding her this now after reading all these stories...are there some good stories out there too.....she really looks great and her fur is shiny and healthy...she is an
Aussie Blue Heeler....


----------



## Trudy (Sep 18, 2011)

I too have had success with Purina One Lamb and Rice. I felt guilty that I was feeding our two large dogs a "grocery store" brand and switched to a very expensive brand that is highly recommended. After two months my dogs developed skin problems and had constant loose stools. I've gone back to Purina Lamb and Rice and all their problems went away. Plus - they really like it. We do supplement with some good canned food, pet vitamins, and quality bisquits.


----------



## Charlene1 (Sep 27, 2011)

I too have always fed Purina One, from Puppy to adult! I used Purina One Lamb & Rice for years but our 4 Boxers were getting too heavy so we switched to Healthy Weight managment a couple years ago. In the spring the days got hotter and our dogs started eating less and less so we decided to put them back on Lamb & Rice. BIG MISTAKE!!! They had changed the formula but we didn't think too much of it and our dogs loved it. On May 4th our oldest dog Hudson came out of his pen and was acting normal and started eating, during his meal his left leg curled up and went under him. He made his way back to the pen and sat by the door of the dog house. The next morning he was in the same spot except now both rear legs would not work. We rushed him to our vet of 11 yrs and we were told it was neurological and without a lot of trial and error to figure it out he still would probably never walk again. Sadly that was the last day of his life. Now in August our indoor female started having Grand Mal Seizures and we were going to have her put down due to a suspected brain tumor. I got to thinking that the only change we had made was the dog food. Surely that could not be it! While walking her before work this morning I heard that familar sound of a dog seizing and I ran over to the pen, our 9 yr old male was in his house having a GRAND MAL SEIZURE, I gave him an anti-seizure drug that I had for my female. I then decided to google Purina One Lamb & Rice and seizures, I was shocked to see all the people who have been through the same things and most of the pets mentioned have died. I called Purina and they took the numbers off the bag and that was it. I asked would there be any follow up and was told no. When I told the girl I was talking to that I was going to have the food checked at LSU and call the media she offered to send a sample kit for me to send some of the food in for them to test but that I would have to call them back 14 days later, needless to say please don't feed your dogs this food. They may love it but you will hate it when you see your precious pet thrashing around in a seizure and falling and foaming at the mouth!!! We have new dog food and we will take the wait and see road to find out if the food change helps or if too much damage has already been done. These dogs are like our children but Purina does not care, they are in it for the money!


----------



## Ali2 (Oct 5, 2011)

I came across this site while searching for Smartblend and seizures. I actually have a cat who has eaten the original purina one formula for years with no issues. About 5 weeks ago, I picked up a bag of Purina One Smartblend Chicken and Rice. My cat had its first seizure about 4 days later. He had about 5 seizures in a 3 day span. We took him to the vet, urine and blood tests came out normal. The vet suspected he was exposed to something which was causing the seizures since he has never had any issues during his life (he is seven years old). Being cautious, we changed the cat food immediately to an Iams formula. He did not have another seizure but he doesnt like the Iams food very much. Then last week I picked up another bag Smartblend thinking perhaps it was something else that caused the seizure. Our vet was also very doubtful it was related to the food. But again, 4 days after feeding him the first bowl he had another seizure. He has now had 2, 24 hours apart. I immediately took him off the food and will be watching him closely. What is scary is the seizure I witnessed last night was much more violent than the first round. 

I was curious to find out what others experiences were once you took them off the smartblend. Did the seizures stop? What could they have added to this formula to be causing our pets to react this way when the original formula had no issues?


----------



## candi_dotts (Apr 10, 2011)

I have a german shepherd that has EPI. Buckley is almost a year and for almost a solid year has had loose stools , cow patty like, and was to the point of looking emaciated. I tried everything the vet recommended, even 83 dollars for 30 pounds of hills prescription i/d food. I tried natural balance swet potato and salmon, potato and duck, call of the wild, bark at the moon solid gold, chicken soup for the dog lovers soul, candiae, you name it we tried it all on a 2 to three week trial. Nothingggggggggg worked with his enzyme powder. I bought purina one smart blend lamb nd rice for our other gsd bc buckley was costing so much on the highend foods, mind you typical price 58 dollars plus two cans of wet a day for 2.68 a can normal price. We are talking at least 160 a month to feed him. Since nothing was working said fudge it and mixed his enzyme powder with this and this alone. I mixed 2 cups with two teaspoons pancreplus and luke warm 1/2 cup water and boom....his stools went from explosive hershey squirts to solid stools in 24 hours. I can never thank purina enough. This has been the only dog food that has ever worked for him. He has gained a few pounds in the past five days, and his hair stopped falling out. He is no longer lethargic, and is happy, playful and go lucky. I went from considering euthanizing him so he was no longer in pain, to tossing ball with him in the back yard in 7 days. WOW.


----------



## Dahlia (Feb 6, 2012)

I have a French bulldog I h e been feeding her purina smartblend for a year now, she eats lamb and rice and chicken and rice, 2 weeks ago I opened a new bag chicken and rice purina and she started vomiting, shaking, refusing to eat or drink, had fever for two days I changed the food she started eating and recovered. I will not use purina again I have read other post with people who's dogs have had the same symptoms with this dog food. Some dogs have even DIED!!!!


----------



## Denise6 (Jun 21, 2012)

I have 2 purebred pitbulls. Both were on Nature's Variety Prairie lamb, that one was kind of expensive so I decided to try Purina One lamb, well both of my dogs now have skin rashes in their groin areas, my male pit vomitted perfusely and had bad diarrhea. Once these two foster dogs leave I am switching my own two dogs back to Nature's Variety. NO MORE DEPT STORE BRANDS. MY VET BILLS ARE GETTING HIGHER THEN THEY SHOULD BE.


----------



## Chris_Jones (Aug 2, 2012)

My dog was on the Purina One Smartblend (beef and rice) for three days before he became seriously ill. He couldnt walk without a struggle, could not jump onto his favorite chair without assistance, became so lethargic that he would not even eat a treat. Now I've NEVER seen THAT in the seven years I've had him.
I called Purina and told em' my complaint and the woman claims "this is the first I've heard of it." BULLLL SHITTTTTTT
My google search for the issue with this brand has revealed hundreds of complaints on line. Consumer Affairs. com has 462 by itself for Purina! 
See link: http://www.consumeraffairs.com/pets/ralston.html

I'm not stopping here. They think their ball is in their court with my complaint. They can think again. This shit is getting recalled. Let me know if anyone wants to be a part of it in anyway. I'm taking more action.

My email is [email protected]


----------



## Paula_Hill (Sep 10, 2018)

I fed my dog Purina Pro Plan since she was a puppy and she now turns her nose up at the dog food. Shame on y’all for changing the formula


----------

